# Purina, the reasons I dislike this company more than other. Too many to list



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

1) Bridget's special diet food that was recommended to me by a holistic vet. Lets take a look at the contents of this food. 



> Ingredients
> Starch, hydrolyzed soy protein isolate, vegetable oil, calcium phosphate, partially hydrogenated canola oil preserved with TBHQ, powdered cellulose, corn oil, potassium chloride, vegetable gums (gum arabic, guar gum), choline chloride, DL-Methionine, salt, magnesium oxide, lecithin, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, garlic oil, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. I-4571


Dog Food Reviews - Purina Veterinary Diets HA HypoAllergenic Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

It left me in deep shock that any vet would recommend this. Holistic vets must be all show in Columbus. I sat in the vet office looking at it. I couldn't believe what I was reading. This is what Purina thought would be great for dogs who have a problem with digestion. 

2) Crappy food in general. I'm assuming everyone knows about that one so lets skip it.

3) Purina Pet Food Executive Brenda Bax applied for a patent that seems to control corporations (any corporation) working with Animal Welfare Organizations.



> The Abstract of the patent Ms. Bax of Purina Pet Food...
> "Abstract: Business methods are provided for marketing and increasing sales of corporate products or brands by collecting information about one or more animal welfare organizations, collecting information from one or more consumers about animal welfare, and processing the animal welfare organization information and the consumer information to design a marketing program executable by the corporation that enables the consumer to interact with the animal welfare organization."


Oh My, the Plot Thickens

4) What about Purina Pet partner. Sure sounds like a great program. So why ban raw fed dogs? Doesn't make any sense.



> After careful consideration of known scientific facts, and on the unanimous advice of the Delta Society Medical Advisory Group, who reviewed and took under advisement recommendations made by experts in animal-assisted interventions, infection control, public health, and veterinary medicine from Canada and the United States, the Board of Directors voted to preclude animals eating raw protein foods from participating in Delta Society’s Pet Partners program. This was a phased program beginning in mid May, with complete compliance structured to be in place by June 30, 2010. This policy affects all Pet Partners, regardless of species or breed.


Raw Protein Diet Policy - Pet Partners

Of course Delta has ties in with Purina. Take a look at this:



> The restoration of Dr. Patty Khuly’s courageous words in her blog FullyVetted, was a plus for educated petsumers. Her statement in reference to Science Diet “few foods have claimed so much and offered so little” still resonates in my head. Few words are spoken by the majority of veterinarians about any of Big Pet Food, that is other than recommendations to clients to purchase Big Pet Food’s products (all of which contain one or more of the following less than optimal pet food ingredients such as by-products, chemical preservatives, and animal fat). We petsumers won one small battle when the administration at PetMD.com decided to listen to what pet owners want; they restored Dr. Khuly’s post for all to learn from.
> 
> And then, in the midst of our reveling cheers, we lost ground. The Delta Society, a national charity that trains and organizes pet visitations to the sick and elderly, made the shocking statement that any ‘pet partner’ that feeds their dog a raw meat food would be banned from participating in charity visitation. The pet charity stated this decision is based on (extremely limited) research showing pets consuming a raw meat diet could shed risky bacteria (in their feces). Yet there is no evidence – zero, zippo, nadda – to prove that any pet fed a raw diet has ever sickened anyone. Nothing.


Did Purina Executive Influence Delta Society

5) So Purina is 100% against raw. That gives me a relief in knowing that. Wouldn't want to find any raw foods in their pet stores. Wait, what is this?



> As a Purina® Certified Expert Dealer you canexpect to find a full line of quality Purina
> products at our store along with knowledgeable, trained animal nutrition pros who can
> assist you with all your animals’ nutritional needs. Look for the Expert seal on our store
> and know that weare here to Help You See the Purina® Difference!


Champion Feed and Pet Dublin

That store is located in Dublin Ohio. They have raw foods. I wonder if Purina knows who they certified as experts on nutritional needs. 


6) Changing the food on dogs on special diets? They are just begging for a lawsuit here. 


> My CRF girl, Cleo, was diagnosed with renal failure 9 years ago this month. She had an elevated creatinine and BUN when my vet did pre-op blood work for her spay surgery. Since her diagnosis, I have been able to keep very strict control over her disease process by feeding Purina NF canned renal food. Actually, all three of my girls (Maggie is also early stage renal insufficiency) love it, and have positively thrived on it. Imagine my dismay when I opened a can out of the new case, only to discover that they have changed their formulation. None of my girls will eat it. I opened a can this morning at 6 am, and there is still more than 3/4 of the can drying on the plate. I paid nearly $80 for two cases. I hope my vet will let me return the unopened cans for a credit.


http://www.thecatsite.com/t/208864/purina-nf-so-disappointed


I tried to post some non oblivious things above. This is all the results of a 30 minute google search combined with my own experience of dealing with products from this company. I know there is much more. I just tried to highlight some of the worse of it. Thinking of making a facebook page to help get more followers than are on DFC. If you have any more dirt against this company please post it with links. I want to get as much as possible in one place.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OH my God. Not to even address the fact that has to be the absolute worst ingredient label I have ever read, I think it confirms suspicions (and more than suspicions) that the pet food companies definitely wage a campaign against raw because they see it as a huge threat.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> OH my God. Not to even address the fact that has to be the absolute worst ingredient label I have ever read, I think it confirms suspicions (and more than suspicions) that the pet food companies definitely wage a campaign against raw because they see it as a huge threat.


Yep, I agree with this 100%. Purina is awful! I did not realize how horrific their rx foods were... that ingredient label is horrifying. Who would ever feed that to their animal?!?


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you think Purina workers feed their pets their own food?


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't see any references to studies in the above links. Just the "say so" of "experts". No "science". Just high falutin' sounding pronouncements.

Three months into raw and my boys are doing well. Their digestive systems seem to be in fact, improved. Both have been on painkillers, and one also on antibiotics, so all has not been well digestively. lol. But I remember the old days, and this is much better. 

My wife and I have not gotten sick either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Yep, I agree with this 100%. Purina is awful! I did not realize how horrific their rx foods were... that ingredient label is horrifying. Who would ever feed that to their animal?!?


I had to feed a foster S/D with a similar label - can't remember if it was the same. Even the vet said she couldn't eat it for more than a few weeks, as it had no nutrition in it. Basically, it's just paste. And sawdust.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Yep, I agree with this 100%. Purina is awful! I did not realize how horrific their rx foods were... that ingredient label is horrifying. Who would ever feed that to their animal?!?


One thing I have learned working at a big box pet store, the average consumer doesn't read the label. Especially if it is an RX food, they just go off of "the vet said he needs it." For regular foods if they saw a commercial that says it is fantastic, then they believe it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow...just....wow.:der: People are crazy if they are really going to feed that crap to their dogs...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

To bad more owners do not read ingredient labels. I had adopted a dog from my vet school, he of course was eating SD. Had horrible poops like five times a day and also he was just scrawny. I switched him to what my other dog was eating and his stools improved. He has since went to the rainbow bridge. Rip Bolt


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Huginn said:


> One thing I have learned working at a big box pet store, the average consumer doesn't read the label. Especially if it is an RX food, they just go off of "the vet said he needs it." For regular foods if they saw a commercial that says it is fantastic, then they believe it.


That is the unfortunate truth.

If you absolutely had to feed an Rx diet for a couple of days to preserve a life, and while you searched for a home-cooked option at least, the slightly better route to go is the Royal Canin Rx. Here is their ingredient list for the hydrolyzed protein food:

Brewers rice, hydrolyzed soy protein, chicken fat, natural flavors, vegetable oil, sodium silico aluminate, dried beet pulp, monocalcium phosphate, calcium sulfate, salt, fish oil, fructooligosaccharides, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, choline chloride, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its just so icky. Makes you wonder what these people feed themselves and their children...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Every one of their foods are just horrid!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> That is the unfortunate truth.
> 
> If you absolutely had to feed an Rx diet for a couple of days to preserve a life, and while you searched for a home-cooked option at least, the slightly better route to go is the Royal Canin Rx. Here is their ingredient list for the hydrolyzed protein food:
> 
> Brewers rice, hydrolyzed soy protein, chicken fat, natural flavors, vegetable oil, sodium silico aluminate, dried beet pulp, monocalcium phosphate, calcium sulfate, salt, fish oil, fructooligosaccharides, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, choline chloride, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


I still don't think I would even let my dog breathe next to it. I have yet to see or hear anything about a situation so urgent that it requires the immediate consumption of an RX food. Most of the dogs in the clinic where I worked would go even a day or two before touching the RX food anyway and spend that time on IV fluids. I think I would rather pay for my dog to be on an IV than consume an RX food, by any manufacturer.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd choose a properly balanced and nutritional meal over an RX diet ANY day. I'm assuming a poor diet causes most issues that vets tend to think their disgusting food will fix.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

There are so many better kibbles out there than crap made by Purina... Why would anyone want to feed this stuff?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> OH my God. Not to even address the fact that has to be the absolute worst ingredient label I have ever read, I think it confirms suspicions (and more than suspicions) that the pet food companies definitely wage a campaign against raw because they see it as a huge threat.


Wow. Just wow. Seriously? For a canine? Damn them. Really. I agree-- the "worst ingredient label I have ever read." And it is "a paste." 

Have we all gone mad? (Not "we", as in here... but "we" as an intelligent society...)


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> 1)
> Starch, hydrolyzed soy protein isolate, vegetable oil, calcium phosphate, partially hydrogenated canola oil preserved with TBHQ, powdered cellulose, corn oil, potassium chloride, vegetable gums (gum arabic, guar gum), choline chloride, DL-Methionine, salt, magnesium oxide, lecithin, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, garlic oil, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. I-4571


Wow, I don't think that can be topped on the scale of being terrible (even gravy train is better, sadly). I don't see how a food like this would do anything other than make a dog incredibly sick (or more sick than it was). To think that a *holistic* vet would recommend it, just blows my mind.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

Our vet used to carry Purina RX foods. But last month when I went in it was all gone. But there in it's place was Royal Canin. And she still is carrying SD. :yuck:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> Our vet used to carry Purina RX foods. But last month when I went in it was all gone. But there in it's place was Royal Canin. And she still is carrying SD. :yuck:


My vet has S/D, Purina, and one more I've not gotten close enough to read. It's the only real problem I have with my new vet - he hasn't pushed the food on me but it's ALL OVER the waiting room, stacked to the ceiling. And it's a very large waiting room.

And I would definitely pick Ole Roy over any Science Diet food, hands down. Plus, I would get it for 1/10th the price.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Huginn said:


> I still don't think I would even let my dog breathe next to it. I have yet to see or hear anything about a situation so urgent that it requires the immediate consumption of an RX food. Most of the dogs in the clinic where I worked would go even a day or two before touching the RX food anyway and spend that time on IV fluids. I think I would rather pay for my dog to be on an IV than consume an RX food, by any manufacturer.


I tend to agree with you - hadn't thought about the IV option for an urgent scenario. There are some people though who would never attempt even a home-cooked meal . . . and for them, being aware of the least egregious Rx food might be helpful.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> 1) Bridget's special diet food that was recommended to me by a holistic vet. Lets take a look at the contents of this food.
> 
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Purina Veterinary Diets HA HypoAllergenic Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost
> ...




oh, god... This looks really bad... Thank you for sharing this. I don't use dog food. My dogs are on a BARF diet for a long time. They're healthier and they don't smell at all because the food is metabolized properly in their body. I advise you consider a raw dog food diet.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> Do you think Purina workers feed their pets their own food?


I also wonder...excellent question.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

nupe said:


> I also wonder...excellent question.


I know at least one worker does. I worked at a health food store and a girl came in and was buying fish oils, kelp and a bunch of other supplements for dogs. Her mom works at Purina and they feed their food, it sounded like they got it for free as well. They also breed and showed dogs.

I wouldn't feed that garbage even if i got it for free.


----------

